# Quotes



## Retired (Oct 2, 2011)

Vegetarian - that's an old Indian word meaning lousy hunter. 
_Andy Rooney _

More Andy Rooney quotes


----------



## desiderata (Oct 2, 2011)

Some minds are like concrete-all mixed up and permanently set.


----------

